

Creative/Creepy way to find out a girl's name - dpolaske
https://medium.com/p/b04829344e02

======
minimaxir
This is the _fourth_ time you've submitted this URL.

1) Deleting then resubmitting links is a bannable offense on HN.

2) Medium.com links are penalized so there's little benefit in attempting to
maximize votes, as it's incredibly unlikely that it will hit the front page.

3) Seriously, _this_ article is the one you want to promote so badly?!

~~~
gus_massa
I've just made a "Feature Request":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7274891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7274891)

> _I have an idea to discourage deletion and resubmission. Apply a -1 penalty
> to the deletion of a story. It 's small enough to not penalize too much
> honest mistakes, and it's a signal that deletions are bad. (If the user
> still continues to delete and resubmit, use the current method.)_

------
anigbrowl
And then you post that person's identity in your public blog and repeatedly
link to it on here? That's stalker behavior. Maybe you should get help on
developing your in-person social skills; in the meantime you should definitely
get a friend to explain to you why this is not a cool thing to do.

~~~
dpolaske
She is fully supportive of the post and the use of her Twitter handle.

I appreciate your concern for my stalker tendencies and social skills.

------
gk1
Creepy indeed. The last two sentences make me think the entire post is just an
attempt at getting this person's attention.

